# help needed on possible pregnancy



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

ok, heres the deal my cat went "missing" the day after christmas, then showed back up the next day. she never goes out for more than a couple hrs. i noticed at the time she came back her vag was slightly bloody. she hasnt left the house for more than 30 min since, and has shown almost all the signs of pregnancy. it was her 1st heat. heres the problem. she hasnt gotten very big and i cannot feel any babies when i feel her tummy. also she has not pinked at all yet. im concerned because other than not feeling them, no pinking, and low weight gain, she acts very pregnant. id love to take her to the vet but we just cant afford it. i was just wondering if yall knew if it was normal in a first litter for them to only have like 1 i guess and for it to be hard to tell.. thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I'm sorry your kitty got out. It is possible for first time litters to be small, and it is also possible for first time litters to be large, too. Since she isn't showing very much at this time (about 7 weeks after being out) it is possible she is either experiencing a few-kitten pregnancy or even a small chance of a false pregnancy.
A domestic cat's gestation is between 60-67 days, with an average of 65. If she was bred just after Christmas, 65 days is March 1st. 

Do be aware that after she gives birth, she will come into season again and can be bred again if she is let outdoors. Another danger of letting her outdoors while she is nursing a litter is the numerous things that could take her life and leave you with an orphaned litter that needs to be hand-reared or things she could get on her body and then the kittens ingest it from nuzzling her fur and become ill/die. Because of this, I would recommend keeping nursing mother-cats indoors.

After the begining of March, when she has either had her kitten(s) or not, you will be able to search our forums for references of low-cost or free spay/neuter programs. I have had a few ferals s/n for free, and last year we had a new Humane Society open which is a low cost facility. We may be able to help you find programs in your area that you could utilize.
Anyhow, welcome! ...and please post pictures if you can.
Heidi


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

If it hadn't been for the bloody vagina I'd advice you to just wait and see. She could be pregnant but she might have a pseudopregnancy to. I'm concerned about the blood though. Usually something is wrong when there comes blood from the vagina and the most common reason for bloody discharge is pyometra which, untreated, may lead to death.

I really think you should try to find the money to take her to the vet. And do try to save some because you never know what'll happen. Unfortunately not all pregnancies end up with a normal delivery, sometimes a c-section is needed so try to save some money 'til then.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks for the advice, just today she started exhibiting nesting behaviors. im still worried though because she has bad fleas and i read that if they are bad enough she can loose a litter from flea induced anemia. anyone heard of that?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

How about treating her for the fleas before the litter arrives?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

kananeona said:


> ...she has bad fleas and i read that if they are bad enough she can loose a litter from flea induced anemia. anyone heard of that?


Yes. It is very common with cats in heavily flea in fested areas. Kittens are very small and fleas constantly feeding on their little bodies CAN deplete their blood supply. Get some Revolution or Advantage and treat her now, before she kittens. DO NOT use anything you could buy at a grocery store and DO NOT use a flea collar, they are unsafe for her AND for the kittens.


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks so much, a friend suggested that dishsoap would get rid of fleas, is it worth trying?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Not really. The thing about dishsoap is, I think you have to flick the flea into a small bowl of water and dishsoap so they drown/suffocate? It still does absolutely NOTHING for the flea eggs and your cat will continue to be re-colonized by newly hatching flea eggs.
Spot-on treatments like Revolution or Advantage are the best things to use. Call/surf around for prices. Sorry, I just don't think there are any cheap home-remedies that actually work and you are going to have to spend the money.
heidi


----------



## kananeona (Feb 16, 2009)

thanks  you guys have been really helpful


----------

